# Naked Silvia!



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone using a naked/bottomless portafilter on a Silvia? I have seen the Happy Donkey types, but I have read of problems with them sealing properly in the grouphead, I know that My Espresso sell a Rancilio one at a good price, but I have concerns regarding their service. Coffee Hit also sell one but it is quite expensive.

Any info appreciated


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I got a Rancilio one from My espresso a couple of years ago, delivered next day via DPD. No problems. think it was 30 notes


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

came with a triple Rancilio basket as well


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's the one, maybe their service has improved, how did you find using it?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

made a mess of the machine, spitzers everywhere. But you learn a lot with naked portafilters about distribution and tamping. Still use my Rancilio one everyday with my Bezzera


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Never had a problem with My espresso. Purchased a Silvia, rocky and lots of accessories. He replaced a rocky no questions asked. also quite reasonably priced. looks like people catch him on an off day


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I second this, I have ordered various things through my espresso, he is abrupt on the phone but has always delivered within promised timescales and I personally have never had an issue with his stuff, he is still the cheapest source of rancilio v1 wands anywhere.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

glevum said:


> Never had a problem with My espresso. Purchased a Silvia, rocky and lots of accessories. He replaced a rocky no questions asked. also quite reasonably priced. looks like people catch him on an off day


+1 - never had any issues and have used them a few times


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

got my bottomless P/F next day delivery, good service, would advise anyone buying one to inspect it carefully as mine had a couple of razor sharp shards at the top where the basket sits, easily removed with file but could be nasty.

Used it once so far.. worth having just to to watch the coffee ooze into the cup:act-up:


----------

